
Generic drug price-fixing investigation expands to 300 drugs and 16 companies - maximente
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/investigation-of-generic-cartel-expands-to-300-drugs/2018/12/09/fb900e80-f708-11e8-863c-9e2f864d47e7_story.html
======
seibelj
One of the rich tech people that reads this website should make a nonprofit to
manufacture and sell generic drugs at-cost. More rewarding than investing in
another social network or adtech platform.

------
pravda
When are the Pharmapologists going to jump out and explain that high drug
prices drive innovation?

~~~
Gibbon1
This story neatly fits with my observation that where I grew up the cities
electrical contractors get busted for bid rigging every 10 to 15 years. They
only get caught when they start doing that on city contracts.

